# T-NEX PGR Effects on new grass?



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi everyone, 13 days ago I overseeded my KBG lawn with perennial ryegrass and now the new grass is about 1.5" tall. My question is will it be safe to use T-Nex two weeks from now? By then the perennial rye is about 3weeks old. I'm just not sure the effects of PGR to new grass.


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

Read the label on the t-nex. It will tell you how long to wait until you can apply the PGR to your newly seeded grass.


----------



## Banwa (Jul 4, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> Read the label on the t-nex. It will tell you how long to wait until you can apply the PGR to your newly seeded grass.


Unfortunately I don't have it yet to check  , anyway I opted not to proceed with it this year, seems like my bluegrass is slowing down on its own due to cooler temps, I will definitely gonna do it this coming spring.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Banwa said:


> Hi everyone, ... My question is will it be safe to use T-Nex two weeks from now? ...


Dang, "read the label" is not an answer and certainly not indicative of the type of friendly, helpful info-sharing and direct question-answering that defines TLF (at least not in my opinion and experience)

OP, in the vein of "teach another to fish," etc. HERE is the label to the PGR I am currently using.

Best o' Success , smh ...

https://www.domyown.com/msds/QUALIPROTNEXLABEL.pdf


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

And, in an effort to help you out, man; here are the places I found references to "new" grass in that label.

Truly hope this helps you out.

Yours is a GOOD QUESTION!

"When overseeding or renovating existing turf infested with strands of Poa annua, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® use allows better germination and seedling growth of the more desirable turf, results in fewer clippings, and thus reduces maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly-absorbed; therefore, it does not affect seed germination. Quali-Pro® T-Nex® should be applied 1 to 5 days before seeding and before verticutting, scalping, spiking, or other similar operations."

"In addition to normal turfgrass cultural practices, Quali-Pro® T-Nex® applications to Bermudagrass enhance the establishment of cool-season turfgrasses and help ensure new seedling vigor and growth, will result in fewer clippings, and less maintenance traffic on new seedlings. Since Quali-Pro® T-Nex® is foliarly absorbed, germination and seedling growth is unaffected by Quali-Pro® T-Nex®."


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

440mag said:


> Banwa said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone, ... My question is will it be safe to use T-Nex two weeks from now? ...
> ...


So just to get this straight, your idea to help him better than my suggestion to read the label, was that he should read the label? I didn't know he didn't have the PGR yet. I've seen hundreds of posts of people suggesting to check the label when they are not sure if a product is safe to apply or not. I don't see you or anyone else complaining or saying it is un friendly the many times others have suggested it and don't see how my suggestion was any different. I don't appreciate you calling me out on this either.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Chill out guys.

The label does not answer the OP question. When is it safe to apply PGR to the young grass? Since he is overseeding, he wants to suppress the current lawn, but at the same time the new grass will get PGR too. The label discusses using PGR at seed down, but not weeks after seed down.

I researched this topic for my Reno and I found a study the looked into it. The summary was that it was not a net positive. I can't find the research any more.

I did find this article from UNL (Bill Kreuser) - https://turf.unl.edu/turfinfo/PGRseedlings.pdf
It is for bentgrass, but I would assume other grasses should be the same.

I'm not applying pgr to the reno area until next year. I'm doing FAS.

Edit: the Primo Maxx label has more info than the T-Nex one, but not that helpful "applications can begin at 80-90% ground cover."


----------



## bluenotgreen (Jun 7, 2018)

I nominate @g-man to be the next Supreme Court Justice


----------

